# Neck Illusions-Cool or Not?



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This is a fairly new item entering the guitar market. I think some of the designs look cool. I'm not sure if I would try it unless I had a guitar I didn't like the colour or finish of the neck. What is your opinion?

http://neckillusions.com/collections/steel-string-guitars

[video=youtube;bo-NJTAidLI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bo-NJTAidLI[/video]


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

One wonders why. If you care about such things I also wonder what they'd do to the value of the guitar also.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It's reversible, temporary.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't hate the idea, but I don't see a design that I like.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

now, i dont say this often, but thats really gay.
fingerboard protectors lol.
probably a huge hit on the les paul forum.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I think it could be distracting...but it's still kinda cool. I probably wouldn't do it though.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

dodgechargerfan said:


> I don't hate the idea, but I don't see a design that I like.



I agree. For the most part the designs I saw were too over the top.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

A little over the top for me. But then...gold hardware is too flashy for me.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

99% were certainly not for me. There were a few that might look ok depending on the guitar.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I agree. For the most part the designs I saw were too over the top.





Scotty said:


> 99% were certainly not for me. There were a few that might look ok depending on the guitar.


Yeah,on certain guitars maybe something like that but a little more restrained,or personalized.
I wonder if they are open to submitted designed.

Overall though ,no.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2015)

started googlin' around for psychedelic guitars to match
one of those necks to. came across this. had to share.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I can't see where I would use such a product but it might be cool for someone with an appropriate stage act.

(Elizabeth Montgomery's son builds guitars.
http://www.asherguitars.com)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> started googlin' around for psychedelic guitars to match
> one of those necks to. came across this. had to share.


The problem is, those shirts are not available any more.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bubb said:


> Yeah,on certain guitars maybe something like that but a little more restrained,or personalized.
> I wonder if they are open to submitted designed.
> 
> Overall though ,no.





dodgechargerfan said:


> I don't hate the idea, but I don't see a design that I like.


You can submit your own design or one with no trademark.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> The problem is, those shirts are not available any more.


If what the grand daughters look at in the stores is any indication I think they're coming back in style. Mostly retro from the movies of Mike ? playing a british secret agent.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2015)

actually, you can buy psychedelia clothing.
http://www.hippieshop.com/cgi-bin/gold/item/4020


----------



## MarcoSolo (Jan 24, 2015)

I think they are cool! but then again i am biased because it was my idea!

Seriously, first off, I want to say thanks for taking the time to discuss it here on your forum. I appreciate all or your honestly about our new product.

I understand that it is not for everyone. They are temporary and easy to remove, so you can get rid of them whenever you want without hurting the value of your guitar.

The idea of having a product to protect the fingerboard from the natural acidity of the hands and fingers was how this came into being.

I know there are some crazy designs on the web site right now, we are working on adding some edgier ones, as well as some vintage "tree of life" replica inlays.
We are totally open to new design ideas, tell us what you would like to see. We also do custom one of a kind designs that can be used to promote your band or
even for just one gig, for example like if you were playing for an event that had a theme. We are also working on designs that half of the proceeds of those sales
will go to charities, such as animal rescue and kids with cancer. 

Your honest feedback is most appreciated, if you have a question about our product, please don't hesitate to ask.

Thanks again and take care.

Marc
Neckillusions.com


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Might be a way to turn a dot neck into a nice block or trap inlay.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2015)

and maybe changing a maple fretboard to rosewood/ebony.


----------



## MarcoSolo (Jan 24, 2015)

Just a quick update, we went ahead and fired the girl who worked here that did all of those girly designs, but not to worry, we heard that she
got hired to work on a fishing vessle off the western coast of Alaska. 

We have been getting a lot of feedback from other guitar players who want us to do more realistic looking wood patterns. We have been
working on a lot more of these types of designs that should be on the site in the next week or so. As always, your suggestions are most
welcomed.

mark
neck illusions


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mark from Neck Illusions is sending me the Verne's Apparatus to try. I'll give you feedback as I continue to use it.

http://neckillusions.com/collections/steel-string-guitars/products/vernes-apparatus


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Nah don't like 'em at all! I love my guitar bare and naked thank you!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> Nah don't like 'em at all! I love my guitar bare and naked thank you!


And, so, one volume and one tone pot, as well, I assume with exposed pickups with no covers.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> And, so, one volume and one tone pot, as well, I assume with exposed pickups with no covers.


Should of said my fret board bare and naked. I love the luxurious feeling of the carbon fiber neck. It's so tactile. I am not going to cover up my boy one bit. Naked and bare for everyone to see! lol


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So I spent the last 1/2 hour looking through the different designs and although I wouldn't put them on my guitars but I do like some of them. Some of them are stupid though! Like the magazine of bullets, the stupid patriotic red and white and red, white and blue. I am not going to wear my country's flag on my guitar!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Not really my thing, but if someone else wanted to go for it--sure--go for it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This one is a bit of a giggle for me.
I can just imagine my friends encouraging me to oil my fretboard when they see it with this.

In some obscure way, this might appeal to those that like the relic'd look...LOL


Cheers

Dave


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> Mark from Neck Illusions is sending me the Verne's Apparatus to try. I'll give you feedback as I continue to use it.
> 
> http://neckillusions.com/collections/steel-string-guitars/products/vernes-apparatus


I got the Verne's Apparatus in the mail today and installed it on my Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin II. It took me about 1/2 hour to put it on. It was rather easy once I started with no cutting/trimming to make it fit. One thing I had to watch was to not get it on upside down. Since there is a pattern it's quite easy to get it right but if you were not paying attention a person could get it wrong. It peels off like vinyl and although it may be some type of vinyl, it doesn't feel like vinyl but rather more like a cloth-like material. It feels similarly as smooth as the rosewood fingerboard at first playing. It does have fret markers but they don't stand out very well on this design. On other designs the fret markers stand out much better. The Godin has side markers as do many of today's guitars if fret markers are an issue with you. Well, I'll keep playing it and see how it feels with more time.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

post a pic of it on your guitar


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

I kinda like em! My fingers get really oily so I think this will help. But I do like em.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bubb said:


> post a pic of it on your guitar


Here you go Bubb. It's not the greatest pic but you get the idea.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> Here you go Bubb. It's not the greatest pic but you get the idea.


very nice!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I like this! It does look very cool!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

It looks so industrial maybe even a little bit steam punkish! I would mind trying one of these out on my Gibson. I don't really give a crap about that guitar. I couldn't adorn my Ozzy with it though. He's perfect just the way he is! My Parker that is!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It easily peels off, so you don't have to worry about which guitar you put it on. If you want to take it off it's not a problem. A simple cleaning of the fret board will remove any residue.

I was playing last night and forgot all about having put it on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2015)

How does it hold up when bending the strings?
I'm wondering about the wear factor.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> How does it hold up when bending the strings?
> I'm wondering about the wear factor.


Apparently, it is supposed to wear very well, I've only had it on for less then a week so it's a bit premature to say. However, at this point, there is no wear at all.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Mine separated and gave up last week.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2015)

good to know. tnx.


----------



## MarcoSolo (Jan 24, 2015)

Steadfastly, thank you for taking the time and effort to install one of our neck illusions and give us your honest opinion, if you have any suggestions for the product, please forward them to me.

Laristotle, Wow! I have never seen that much wear on a fingerboard as of yet. I like the look of it. I was planning on creating a neck illusions design that resembles all of the years of playing to 
get that much wear. Your photo just inspried me to move that to the top of my to do list. As for the wear, they actually hold up pretty well. Of course that depends on how much playing you do,
how hard you press into the fingerborad and the levels of natural acidity on your hands and fingers. The material is rated for out door use so it is very durable. Keep in mind, over time these will
wear out (starting with the inks) in the most heavily played areas, but that just shows that they are doing their job of absorbing the wear and friction that would have otherwise went into the
wood of the fingerboard. I will be posting photos of musicians who have been playing with our product and give any information that I have on how many hours of use it has and the condition that
it is in.



adcandour said:


> Mine separated and gave up last week.


Adcandour, could you please elaborate on this? 

Thanks everyone for your honest feedback.

Mark
neck illusions


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

MarcoSolo said:


> Steadfastly, thank you for taking the time and effort to install one of our neck illusions and give us your honest opinion, if you have any suggestions for the product, please forward them to me.
> 
> Laristotle, Wow! I have never seen that much wear on a fingerboard as of yet. I like the look of it. I was planning on creating a neck illusions design that resembles all of the years of playing to
> get that much wear. Your photo just inspried me to move that to the top of my to do list. As for the wear, they actually hold up pretty well. Of course that depends on how much playing you do,
> ...


Hi Mark,

I bought a different brand of neck sticker a couple of months ago (at least I think they were a different brand) - and it delaminated. There's a thin clear film on the stickers that started to peel.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2015)

MarcoSolo said:


> Laristotle, Wow! I have never seen that much wear on a fingerboard as of yet. I like the look of it. I was planning on creating a neck illusions design that resembles all of the years of playing to
> get that much wear. Your photo just inspried me to move that to the top of my to do list. As for the wear, they actually hold up pretty well. Of course that depends on how much playing you do,
> how hard you press into the fingerborad and the levels of natural acidity on your hands and fingers. The material is rated for out door use so it is very durable. Keep in mind, over time these will
> wear out (starting with the inks) in the most heavily played areas, but that just shows that they are doing their job of absorbing the wear and friction that would have otherwise went into the
> ...


Thanks Mark, however, that's not my guitar (wish it was).
It's just a random google pic I used as an example. Mind
you, doing that for someone who may want a 'relic' look
would be kinda cool.


----------



## MarcoSolo (Jan 24, 2015)

adcandour said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I bought a different brand of neck sticker a couple of months ago (at least I think they were a different brand) - and it delaminated. There's a thin clear film on the stickers that started to peel.


They were definitely a different brand. Ours are not laminated so there is nothing that can separate or peel. We have not seen anything like our product as of yet that covers the entire area of the finger
board between the frets. We have seen individual dot and inlay stickers that cover the existing dots.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

I purchased the aqua one. It has arrived, but I have to cross the border to pick it up. Might do that on monday.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Slooky said:


> I purchased the aqua one. It has arrived, but I have to cross the border to pick it up. Might do that on monday.


Slooky: It's too late now but if you ask, they will ship via USPS and it will get delivered to your door.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Shipping rates to my door $9:50 USD vs shipping rates to Niagara Falls, New York $2:50 USD.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2015)

Then add the gas you burn to pick it up.
Might be worth shipping to your door.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Slooky said:


> Shipping rates to my door $9:50 USD vs shipping rates to Niagara Falls, New York $2:50 USD.


Yes, it costs a little more which I realized it would but you don't have to drive over and get it.



laristotle said:


> Then add the gas you burn to pick it up.
> Might be worth shipping to your door.


Many of the people in the region, take advantage of any trip across to pick up dairy products, chicken, gas and maybe a 6 pack of beer. Those things are cheaper across the border and you don't get charged for them so it can make the trip worthwhile. If you go at the right time there is little or no wait at the border crossing. So, it can be worthwhile in cases like that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> .. maybe a 6 pack of beer.


That's it!? And you call yourself Canadian. lol.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Love the one that looks like old cracked greyish wood !!

I think its cool !!!

Why not !!

Hendrix Monterey Strat looked like shit and today ,
they make a Custom Shop reissue of this one !
Even Claptons SG didn't look very good and its worth quite a lot 
so imagine if this would have been on Jimmy Page 59 Lespaul !!?
how much would it be worth today and nobody would give
a damm about the whatever's painted or applied on the neck,
they would just drool over it !!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> That's it!? And you call yourself Canadian. lol.


They used to allow 12 or a bottle of wine under $20.00 but the Canadian breweries and wine merchants have been putting pressure on the customs officials to crack down so it's down to 6 at a time which is fine for me as I drink very little and very little of it is beer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2015)

I didn't know that. 
I used to bring back two fer's.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

laristotle said:


> Then add the gas you burn to pick it up.
> Might be worth shipping to your door.


It doesn't cost that much in gas. Beer is definitely cheaper too! Nothing like a Yuenling!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Slooky said:


> It doesn't cost that much in gas. Beer is definitely cheaper too! Nothing like a Yuenling!


Please post a picture when you get it put on.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Sure, will do that


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, that is definitely aqua. The fret markers stand out much better than on mine. What do you think of the feel of it when you play?

PS: Very nice git, BTW. I see you put the GK pickup on it too. That means you must have one of the synths. That is a great combo.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Looks very nice!


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, that is definitely aqua. The fret markers stand out much better than on mine. What do you thing of the feel of it when you play?
> 
> PS: Very nice git, BTW. I see you put the GK pickup on it too. That means you must have one of the synths. That is a great combo.


Thanks Steadfastly!

It feels great to play. Yes I have 2 synths. 3 outputs acoustic/electric/synth. 

Thank you Lola


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Ahh, an LGX. One of my favourite Godin guitars. Had one up to about a year ago and foolishly sold it off in a bid to raise money for something else. I want to get another one. Love the piezo option and the scale. Feels like a nice spot between a Fender and a Gibson, with a little something extra that's all Godin. I love the curves, too - very comfortable players.

Not sure I like this neck illusions product enough to put it on any of my own guitars but if nothing else that crazy aqua gives your black LGX some retinal pizazz.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, I have now had the Neck Illusions Verne's Apparatus on my Kingpin II for 10 months now and it has worn exceptionally well. If you want a different look at a minimal price and/or want to protect your fretboard, I would recommend you give this product a try.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Well I have to say mine lasted about 2 months, really faded out, I really expected it to last a little bit longer


----------



## MarcoSolo (Jan 24, 2015)

Slooky said:


> Well I have to say mine lasted about 2 months, really faded out, I really expected it to last a little bit longer


Hi Slooky, because of the characteristics of the individual player such as higher levels of acidity, sweat, finger force and time using the guitar, individual results will vary. That being said, I will tell you that for the last three months we have been beta testing an optional gloss clear coat finish for our neck illusions. This allows for a much greater resistance to the higher levels mentioned above by more demanding players, as well as allowing the neck illusions to be wiped clean with a mild cleaner (if needed). So far, our beta testers have really given us positive feed back on the new optional clear coat. We are just about to wind down our beta testing and introduce the new optional gloss clear coat on our website. However, I would love to send you one free of charge to try out. If you are interested, please contact me through our website email. If you have any other questions, please don't hesitate to ask. Thanks again. Marco


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Well I have to say I am impressed. Thank you for that. I will be getting in touch with you. Thanks Marco


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Don't get me wrong here, to each his own re: like or dislike. I personally don't like and feel they look cheap. I would feel like I went to a biker bar with a fake stick on tattoo that's water based if I used that among other players and musicians.

Just my opinion of course.

Unless of course I'm off the mark in what they are used for. I thought it was just a decal for making your neck look "cool". Is it actually a viable protective piece as well? I still don't really like them though. Like I tell my wife....."Respect the wood!"


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

if i had a 3rd guitar with dots or something it might be neat to try out. both of the guitars i have now have cool inlays that i wouldn't want to cover up


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

This came to mind but unfortunately the pattern is missing, luckily this is a great looking couch.










Protects from spills!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2016)

Ah, the roped off living room.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Ah, the roped off living room.


with plastic that sticks to your skin if your wearing shorts OR it could be a slip and slide depending on sweat productivity!


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

What do you think of the kingpin?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Slooky said:


> What do you think of the kingpin?


Well, I had been looking at one for a long time and hesitated for a couple of years because I like a guitar with a little wider neck because of my large hands and fingers. But it is close to 1 3/4" at the nut which is close to my minimum and I am glad I did. There was a sale at MF for a humbucker model when they first put them on the market. I missed the sale so I settled for the P90's. I am not disappointed with the pickups one little bit. The neck is flat which I prefer but some don't and it stays in tune very well unless I am moving from the living room where we have our wood stove and my office and then it is off a little bit. I had an Ibanez AG-75 which is an excellent guitar but it was the narrower body like the 335 style and I prefer a thicker body style. The only model I might prefer is the Godin Uptown but I haven't tried one yet.


----------



## Misterock (May 30, 2009)

"The smile" is very very cool. Too bad the Canadian dollar is so weak.
What's the deal with clear coat ? do I need it for sure, or what ? I need to know if I should buy a can of poly or something else if I get Mona Lisa.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I voted cool. I like the idea from a protection stand point and an aesthetic standpoint. Maybe some of the graphics are not my thing and maybe up close it will look not as great as it will from several feet away. I'm thinking purely as a gigging musician and recording artist and hey why not stand out a bit or use this to complete an image.
Great idea wish I had thought of it.
Question for Marco... are custom graphics available and if not will they be?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2016)

A blacker ebony would be nice.
Completely black. Really black!
Blacker than black.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lemmy Hangslong said:


> I voted cool. I like the idea from a protection stand point and an aesthetic standpoint. Maybe some of the graphics are not my thing and maybe up close it will look not as great as it will from several feet away. I'm thinking purely as a gigging musician and recording artist and hey why not stand out a bit or use this to complete an image.
> Great idea wish I had thought of it.
> *Question for Marco... are custom graphics available and if not will they be?*


I believe I read on the website that they are available.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

It's something a little different. Obviously, not for everyone!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

It says to me,.. "I bought this nice guitar, can't wait to cover it up with stickers." Not for everyone, sure, I see that. 

I guess it could have a place if you bought a bit of a fixer upper or junker or you wanted to give the thirteen year old nephew something flashy for his newly formed band.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Reminds me a lot of ZZ Top's "flood" guitars. I think the one with the notes is great tool to help teach students the fretboard all the way down. I may get one for my girlfriends Tele when she's ready to start learning that stuff. I may even try out one of my Dot, and make it look like block inlays.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> I may even try out one of my Dot, and make it look like block inlays.


I did that with my EPI DC (different source).
Still holding.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> A blacker ebony would be nice.
> Completely black. Really black!
> Blacker than black.


Can you use the word black anymore.....especially tied to ebony? Those magazine people can get damned upity at times.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

this is the stuff thats none more black, i'm pretty sure i ain't even seeing it, it's an illusion


----------



## xinu (Jan 23, 2014)

I think it would be cool to use the Illusions graphic to adorn a wall hanger if I had one.


----------

